# Mollies not mating



## scuba (Jul 10, 2013)

This is my first post here, so hello to you all!

the reason that i subscribed to this forum is i have two pair of mollies which are not mating, i mean in a productive way  because they are two male black mollies constantly behaving in a mating-ish manner and two golden females looking like knowing nothing about mating whatsoever.

if the two males are gay  and i don't know they can or not, i respect them because you cannot decide who you love  on the other hand, according to some aquarium websites, the small one could mistake the bigger one as a female because it is the largest of the herd, but it is a small chance because the big male is also not interested in females either.

before the two golden mollies i have had one white and one black females and the situation was about the same. so it is related with the males. i wonder if they are old or something and hope to hear about your experiences, i mean, about the fish breeding, not yours 

cheers,
emre


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If possible I would try to seperate one of the males so the other has time to interact with the females.With my swords often the males can become obsessed with chasing each other and pay little attention to the females,they do still breed,but the boys do chase each other ALOT!


----------



## scuba (Jul 10, 2013)

thanks for the suggestion, i will seperate one this evening, later report results. hope this works. by the way i could not find the thanks button*thumbsup thanx

edit: now i found it. oh i'm such a noob


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

If that doesnt work try getting a couple more females to put with them. Live beareres do not pair off, so the more females, the better chance.


----------



## scuba (Jul 10, 2013)

jamnigh said:


> If that doesnt work try getting a couple more females to put with them. Live beareres do not pair off, so the more females, the better chance.


thank you  i want to fill my 60lt tank rather with fry but if it is the last resort i will get more females :sigh:


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

They probably are mating and may be producing fry and eating them. Jamnigh you are right livebeareres do not pair off however there is no need to get more females, Those type mollies do well at 78-80f ph. Of 7 +) keep them well fed if possible Feed some live foods. the secret of getting any livebearer to breed is to give them correct conditions, good water changes of 40%-50% ones 0r twice a week, feed plenty of live foods, give them plenty of swimming room making sure females are not getting stressed by males or by other fish, 
As coralbandit mentioned if you want to see them mateing seperate one of or the males if you separate for a few days or week and when returning them the males should be very interested in females.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh I 100% agree with you Skiffa. I don't think more females are necessary, but I know that with my guppies, I have 2 males and 2 females that are mature, and when one female gets preggo, I have to remove both my females because they will harrass her so much she will abort or absorb the fry and never drop. If I just take her out, both males will go crazy over the only female remaining, stressing her to the point of near death. I say get a couple more females because then the males have other females to focus on, leaving the preggo one alone so she doesnt stress.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

thanks jamnigh I should of realised


----------

